# Ladder to overhead bed



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of solution to problem of getting up to overhead bed in Hymer B584 as I have Arthritis and find the step ladder quite difficult. Is there another product that could help Sorry if this sounds longwinded I just thought someone else out there might know of something that would help. 
Thanks Tanktop's Missushttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_redface.gif


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tanktop;

We've never used the ladder in our Hymer but prefer using a folding step similar to these from >Argos< ...










For us, its not too much of a step up to the bed with this one.

If that is not high enough for you then you can get a larger one on >Amazon< which might do the trick, they both fold flat for storage....










Pete


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

we had the same problem we got a aluminium double step for caravans the one that the bottom step folds under the top one, then altered it to fit the width between the seats and had the legs highed about 9 inch ours is a 554, the step is sold by riversway leisure called a pyramid double alloy packstep, we can just sit on the bed an reach the top step, a little work but makes life easier


----------

